# Bought a home in San Jose Del Cabo



## PMSF (Jun 10, 2018)

After enjoying many vacations in Cabo for 12 years, we are now excited to own and enjoy our 2 homes in 2 locations - San Francisco CA and San Jose Del Cabo Baja. 

Ocean front living near Zippers beach at Costa Azul will get me fishing and surfing along with early morning beach walks with my bride - Yay!


----------



## bajacooler (Sep 13, 2013)

*Sounds Great*

Good luck to you and your bride!:clap2:


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome to the board, looks like you gonna have some fun, from a fellow San Franciscan........


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Welcome to the board, looks like you gonna have some fun, from a fellow San Franciscan........


Seems like there are quite a few ex-San Francisco residents on this list. Maybe we need a sub forum just for refugees from San Francisco .


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

PMSF said:


> After enjoying many vacations in Cabo for 12 years, we are now excited to own and enjoy our 2 homes in 2 locations - San Francisco CA and San Jose Del Cabo Baja.
> 
> Ocean front living near Zippers beach at Costa Azul will get me fishing and surfing along with early morning beach walks with my bride - Yay!


Congrats, and enjoy! I'm a native of the Bay Area-- but not from San Francisco itself. People who actually own a home in _The City_ have a different perspective with real estate: Almost anywhere else in the world is surprisingly cheap.


----------



## PMSF (Jun 10, 2018)

What part of the Bay Area and how long have you been down here?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

PMSF said:


> What part of the Bay Area and how long have you been down here?


San Francisco (various neighborhoods, Sunset, Glen Park, Miraloma, Portola) and 11 years.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

Add me to the list of Bay Area refugees (Marin County).


----------



## PMSF (Jun 10, 2018)

bajacooler said:


> Good luck to you and your bride!:clap2:


Thank you so much


----------

